# Conectar Jack hembra Stereo



## academo (Jun 19, 2010)

Buenas tardes, se que a muchos les va a parecer una pregunta elemental pero desapues de creer que sabia como se hacia teminé con un mal sonido.

Estoy construyendo un switch de sonido, una fuentes dos entradas que se activan con un switch de dos fases, el problema es que conecte mal los jacks hembras y solo funciona uno de los dos parlantes que conecto a la salida, no se como conectar el jack hembra, si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradezco de antemano.

http://www.guitar-parts.com/pictures/918c/Jack-1-4-inch-female-Choose-Style.jpg

en el link anterior hay una imagen, el jack que yo tengo es el del medio.


----------



## diego monroy (Jun 19, 2010)

yo te rrecomiendo que cojas un multimetro lo coloques en continuidad y mires que terminales son comunes y sabiendo eso podras conectar bien los cables osea en este caso si es estereo los dos terminales para los dos canales positivos y los terminales para los negativos o la tierra si te quedo alguna duda me puedes consultar ok


----------



## Electronec (Jun 19, 2010)

Saludos.
Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## academo (Jun 19, 2010)

Gracias por responder! 
con la ayuda del multimetro estube midiendo la continuidad, conecte los jack macho a los 
hembra y toque puntos:

Por separado:

* Los puntos de los jack hembras no tienen continuidad entre si (totalmente normal)
* Lo mismo pasa con los jack macho, ninguno con continuidad entre si ademas de verificar que cada punto llega a una seccion del plug.

Conectados:

* Dos puntos counciden correctamente con dos puntos y solo con uno pero..
* Un punto en el jack macho no da continuidad con ninguno del jack hembra

El proceso lo hice en dos jack hembras y dos jacks machos entre si mezclados.

lo que resulto en el que tengo armado, es que sonaba un solo audifono de mi diadema y en el sonido 2.1 sonaba el subwofer bien, un satelite normal y el otro satelite al parecer, tomaba el mismo sonido del subwofer :S

por eso les pedi la ayuda, no entiendo muy bien como funciona lo del stereo, de nuevo gracias por responder!


----------



## Electronec (Jun 20, 2010)

No sé si te he entendido bién, pero.....¿pretendes escuhcar en tu adiadema estereo un 2.1?

Eso son tres canales, y tu adiadema es de dos.

Saludos.


----------



## academo (Jun 20, 2010)

no no para nada, tan solo hacer una especie de "T" de sonido, una entrada dos salidas, pero con un interruptor de dos fases para apagar una cuando la otra suene.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 20, 2010)

¿Por que no subes un esquema de lo que pretendes? Será mas facil ayudarte.

Saludos.


----------



## academo (Jun 20, 2010)

Este es una especie de esquema, el problema que tengo es que no sé, que punto del jack macho conectar en que punto del jack hembra para que funcione el estereo

mi clabe es de aquellos que tiene dos partes y cada parte tiene un pequeño cable y otro sin cobertura.

Debo aclarar que auque en el grafico del jack aparece 1,2 y 3 y yo nombro canal 1, 2 y 3, no quiere decir que el grafico muestre exactamente estos canales como son (porque es la parte que no sé)

Aqui les dejo un dibujo de mi jack macho y como estan los canales organizados,


----------



## Electronec (Jun 20, 2010)

Primero prueba este esquema del estereo.

Y cuando te funcione bién y lo tengas claro, te metes con temas de conmutadores.

Con el esquema que has mostrado te arriesgas a *quemar la slida del dispositivo de áudio*.

Saludos.


----------



## academo (Jun 20, 2010)

Vale muchas gracias, no sabia eso que podia quemar la salida  Voy a hacer la prueba y les comento como me fue, será una especie de extensión de audio.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 20, 2010)

Te esperamos con tus experiencias.

Suerte.


----------



## academo (Jun 24, 2010)

Bueno, les voy a contar como me fue...

Hice lo que me dijo electronec y consegui una extension para audifono estereo   ahora se donde conectar cada punto.

Ahora quiero construir mi aparato para cambiar entre dos salidas de audio estereo, pero electronec me dijo que como lo estaba planteando podia quemar la salida estereo del dispositivo (es decir, lo que seria la  entrada de mi aparato); me gustaria saber cual cable puedo interrumpir con el switch para desactivar el sonido, por ejemplo, en el esquema anterior, a cual de los tres cables podria colocarle el interuptor? El canal izquierdo, el canal derecho o el negativo?


----------



## Electronec (Jun 24, 2010)

Debes interactuar en los dos canales. El común ni tocarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## academo (Jun 24, 2010)

Los dos al mismo tiempo o solo uno de los dos canales?


----------



## Electronec (Jun 25, 2010)

Si, tienes que cortar ambos al mismo tiempo.

Saludos.


----------

